# Monergism



## jawyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Is everyone else having troubles accessing this website. I have it as a favourites tab and all I have gotten for a day and half is an, "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page" error.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## wsw201 (Apr 25, 2008)

No problems here.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Patrick, so you attend Doug Doll's church?

Do you know what is happening with monergism?


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2008)

Won't load here.


----------



## Herald (Apr 25, 2008)

I am using Safari and it won't open. Won't open on Firefox either.


----------



## Zadok (Apr 25, 2008)

jawyman said:


> Is everyone else having troubles accessing this website. I have it as a favourites tab and all I have gotten for a day and half is an, "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page" error.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 25, 2008)

jawyman said:


> Is everyone else having troubles accessing this website. I have it as a favourites tab and all I have gotten for a day and half is an, "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page" error.



Looks like there's an issue w/ connections to monergism.com's server being reset before the page loads. Probably nothing you can do but wait it out until they have it fixed.

(Also . . . Internet Explorer?! Eww... ;-))


----------



## Ivan (Apr 25, 2008)

Won't load for me.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 25, 2008)

As bad as this may sound brethren, I am relieved, I am not the only one having problems.


----------



## Herald (Apr 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Won't load for me.



Well, did you speak nicely to your browser before you typed in the address? That sometimes helps.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 25, 2008)

Working now (over here).


----------



## jawyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yeah! It is working now.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Won't load for me.
> ...



No, Bubba don't talk nice to machines!! 

Working now.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 25, 2008)

It's an arminian conspiracy.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> It's an arminian conspiracy.



Dirty deeds done dirt cheap!


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 25, 2008)

It's working for me. I've been going on Monergism for a long time and I do notice that since they redid the home page, it loads *a lot slower* than it used to, every time I pull it up. And I have a great Internet server. Maybe their webmaster should be apprised... Maybe, though, it's just something we have to put up with, because the home page is more "comprehensive" now. No complaining here. 

P. S. And North Jersey Baptist, _knowing where Hoffa is?_ 

 -- that horse farm here in MI that they dug up a couple of years ago, looking for Hoffa's remains? I know the owner... The feds compensated him, but they tore down a new stable of his in this stupid attempt. Another "coincidence:" on the day Hoffa was kidnapped from a restaurant parking lot here, my grandmother was having lunch with her girlfriends at the very time, at that restaurant... She was _questioned,_ shall we say, but she "saw nothin'." Jimmy Hoffa has been vaporized and every atom of his DNA is beyond the reach of modern forensics. At least we kinda know that he's not festering in the Jets' end zone...! Fascinating mystery, though...


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 25, 2008)

Loads fine now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2008)

Seems the problem is back, at least for me. All I see is a blank screen. Anyone else?


----------



## jawyman (Apr 27, 2008)

Again, Monergism is not working.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2008)

Not working for me either...


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 27, 2008)

At least we know why:

Most likely causes:
The website is under maintenance. 
The website has a programming error.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 27, 2008)

Monergism is back up now.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 28, 2008)

monergism is down _again_


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2008)

Now it's up. 
It's like the stock market. Up one minute, Down the next.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 30, 2008)

From here.​ 
Monergism Plans Big Expansion Projects in 2008​ Dear Friends of Monergism:
Due to the increase in traffic, we have recently been hitting up against our server's limits. Monergism.com has, therefore, moved to a new high-speed web server with much better performance. This improvement also opens the way to expand our reach with many of the new online projects we soon hope to implement. You may have noticed over the last few months that we are improving the content and usability of our MP3 Library and Sermon Manuscripts categories. We pray this will open the way for many more beneficial Website additions to come. In addition to the recent Puritan Library we intend on creating more expansion projects that may help take the online Reformed community in new directions that will be useful to our local offline church communities. More about that later. But it will take a great deal of hard work and funds to make these improvements. This will incur an added expense to Monergism's current budget and, as you know, the generous contributions of our supporters, like you, are what make the ongoing maintenance and expansion of this online ministry possible. 
You may have come to know and appreciate the Monergism.com as a repository of resources on the historic Christian faith. But you may not have known that, with links to tens of thousands of MP3s, essays, sermons, and books, it is, by order of magnitude, the largest such library anywhere. The cost of maintaining the new server, paying for new software, the hiring of content management and technical employees and other related expenses means we will have significant financial needs this year. 
If you are interested in financially supporting Monergism.com, click here to find out how you can donate. 
May the Lord continue to richly bless you and your families
Solus Christus
John Hendryx


----------

